
Free startup idea: How to Find Old Friends - mark-t
http://tiefer.wordpress.com/2007/06/11/how-to-find-old-friends/
======
mark-t
Yes, that will be good. It's definitely an area that needs improvement. There
are some key differences between the "people search" approach and mine,
though.

1\. The people search approach is O(n) amount of work for the person
searching. Mine is O(1).

2\. The people search gives immediate results. Mine occur sporadically. For
some purposes (e.g. planning a reunion), mine is clearly inferior in this
regard, but I kind of like it. Delayed rewards can be very refreshing.

------
bootload
_'... How can you find them? ...'_

Google works ok if they are connected (blog, website, ework) not so well if
they are not. But not as well as spock claims it will be ~
<http://www.spock.com/about>

